# 7-03-05 - Dolphin with Grouper



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a full boat with long time friends Bob, Carl, & Big Dave, and with my regular Eddie. The plan was to head to the deep drop rocks with 1-2' seas, and low chance of T-storms. After about a 25 mile ride to the SW we had to adapt to the conditions. The breeze and seas were building out of the WSW making a +20 knots runrough and wet, and prospect of pounding along for another 2 hours was not all that attractive.

We went to plan B and starting bottom bumping - catching a large whites but not quality fish. Pushed over to the SE on some tried and true rocks - and we got little action. we sent small whites back down and got some nice AJs (two 25 & one 29 pounders) and one good gag - 26 lb. A squall line was creaping up on us but did not look all that bad. We were on the hook so we decided to just hunker down and let the shower past. The little storm blew up pretty fast and there were some impressive lightning strikes and 40 plus knot cold gusts and blinding rain. Ran the motors to control the heading during the 10 or 15 minutes when it was real sporty. 

The storm cleared out, wind all but stopped, and the seas began to fad.I moved to the east, hoping to score some triggers. We got on a few (biggest trigger 5.5 lb) and two more nice red grouper (9 & 12 lbs).Carl wanted to catch and releasea king or twoso he drifted back a mackerel. The water erupted and big cow dolphin was bouncing across the water. After gaffing the cow, we move a little farther East. A few snapper & mingos were coming on board, and two more dolphin showed up. We hooked em up on spinning tackle, and they gave us a good show also.

Final tally was three AJs(29, 25, & 25), three dolphin (26, 15, & 12lbs) Three Grouper (26, 12 & 9) anda big mingo (3.5)half dozen or sotriggers (one 5.5) Whites and & 7 red snapper

- What I had on my camera - will post the group shots when I get them


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice report...sounds like a good trip...good mixed bag and a helluva grouper...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch. the cat on the dock is sure happy i'll bet!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice job on the grouper, Congrats.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like a very "FUN" day all around! Great report and pics! Good Luck to ya!

Skip


----------



## TimW Texas (May 20, 2009)

Nice PIC and what a day on the water fish storm fish you guys are diehards


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like Plan B worked out just fine.Those are some nice fish.

Your Plan B works better than my Plan A


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job:clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nice mix of fish


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to agree with Out Align on this, your plan B is better than anyones plan A. Without being too nosy how deep were you fishing when you caught the Dolphins? Really enjoyed your report, thanks.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

We were in 190 ftof water- and itwas fairly dirty - and the big cow hita drift line witha 2 oz lead. It was a complete surprizeto see dolphin that size slide up to the boat.

The fun part of the trip was getting these guys together - The #$%& they can talk is amazing - my face was sore from smiling and laughing. I forgot to add we got a lane & few almaco -me & Carl were cleaning fish pass 800 pm.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some pretty fish there.:clap:clap


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are a few more pictures from Friday's trip.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats a good days fishin and some great dinner for a while.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report, thanks for the pic's.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Great catch! I'll take plan B anyday :clap:clap


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome catch....:clap:clap


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for the report , Im glad someone is catching fish:clap


----------

